# Canon EOS 1000d or Nikon D3000



## Langers2k7

I really can't make my mind up about these two... I'm a newbie to DSLRs, but I'm a keen amateur photographer and have been using a P&S Pentax for a few years, wanting a step-up this Xmas. 

I think if I had the Nikon I would miss the live view, but I've heard it's ideal for beginners with built in tutorials etc...

Somebody help me decide?


----------



## Irishwhistle

imho the guide mode really isn't that great on the D3000, but then again I had already had experience with full manual mode when I got my D3000. Even so, I prefer the D3000 over the 1000D.

As far as live view is concerned You probably won't find yourself using it very much (if at all), so you probably shouldn't base your decision on that. I wear glasses all the time when I shoot and I don't mind the lack of live view a bit. Really though, go with your gut feeling, you can't really go wrong either way, both Nikon and Canon are excellent brands. 

As I said, I personally prefer the D3000, but that's probably just because that's what I'm used to. 

So just play around with both cameras if you get the chance and see which you like best.


----------



## aviation_man

What are you talking about without the live view? The D3000 does have live view.. Unless you're referring to Recording, then you're right, it doesn't.


----------



## Irishwhistle

aviation_man said:


> What are you talking about without the live view? The D3000 does have live view.. Unless you're referring to Recording, then you're right, it doesn't.



No, the D3000 doesn't have live view.


----------



## aviation_man

Irishwhistle said:


> No, the D3000 doesn't have live view.



Shoot I was getting confused with the D5000.... That's just dumb that it doesn't have live.....


----------



## Fatback

aviation_man said:


> Shoot I was getting confused with the D5000.... That's just dumb that it doesn't have live.....



Freaking camera noob

I have personally tested the D3000 and I think it is a wonderful camera. I have never used the 1000D but from the reviews I have seen it stakes up nicley to the D3000.

I don't know if this will be any help. You select each camera and you can compare there image quality and stuff.

http://www.imaging-resource.com/IMCOMP/COMPS01.HTM


----------



## Langers2k7

Cheers for the input chaps, much appreciated.
As it stands, I can get both cameras within £10 of each other, which only makes it harder 
I keep thinking I would really miss Live View on my camera if I went for the Nikon... it seems a really important feature to omit from the features of a modern digital camera, but then I'm new to DSLR like I said. So I think I'll go for the canon on that basis.


----------



## djvtech

Get the Nikon. D3000 is better IMO because its built stronger, better menu layout that are easier to navigate, better ergonomics handling, has a few other features that the cannon doesnt, and the kit lens has better img quality then the canon. I used to always use live view on my point and shoot camera all the time, and I didnt miss it at all after getting a DSLR and live view doesnt always show an accurate outcome anyways.

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0907/09073005nikond3000.asp


----------



## The_Other_One

Nikon's are very well built cameras.  That's one thing I'll miss after switching to the Pentax; the build quality/materials are better with the Nikon.  As for live-view, it's an OK feature, but comes with some draw backs...  At least with the Pentax (I'm pretty sure most others are like this) the focus is many times slower while in live view.  That is unless you set it to one mode which flips the mirror back, focuses, then goes back to live view 

Also, live view drains the batteries like no ones business.  I know with the D40, I was good for months without recharging.  I don't know how that compares with newer Nikons, but I suspect using this feature frequently would cause a substantial decrease in battery life with other cameras too.


----------



## elitejp

Ive read a few times that the d3000 is the best bang for buck camera out there for that price range. As for live view i have it on my canon 50d which is a prosumer camera. I also thought that i needed it as well. The 50d is my first camera. But this is where live view helps: its too dark and you cant lock focus you can switch to live view and manual focus the lense. The next benefit is when shooting macro (shooting small bugs and stuff) live view will be a big help because you will again switch to manual  focusing and adjust for a sharp picture. Other than that you wont be using live view to shoot normal candids or portraits, its takes to long to focus and its very hard to compose a picture using live view. It really is much easier and quicker to just use the viewfinder.


----------



## Laquer Head

Live View is useless, the focusing is far too slow to be of any real value!

I'm a diehard Canon user, however, and would recommend the 1000 over the Nikon cause I like Canon's lens lineup better, and really that what makes the difference.

Bodies come and go but glass on the body is what matters!


----------



## Justin

i use live view for framing my photo since my camera is crop body(EOS 1000D/Rebel XS) and what you see on the viewfinder won't be the same as to what the camera sees.


----------

